# Nintendo 3DS XL Discussion Thread



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

1. Who's buying one.

2. Why and Why not.

3. How much money do you think it will be?

Ready... 3... 2... 1... DISCUSS!


----------



## MygL (Jun 22, 2012)

I will, one of the reasons I haven't bought a 3DS (Other than the lack of money) is that I waited for a revision, glad I waited.

Just looked at it, it looks a bit ugly but I still like it, I was hoping for the second analog stick to be incorporated but oh well...


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

probably not


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm buying one. But I must decide whether or not the huge screen is worth the price probably at $250?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to see if there's new stuff on it and yeah


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Some details on it that I haven't seen mentioned here yet:

Retails at $199 in America.
90% size increase on the screens. (4.88 vs 3.56 inches on the 3D screen and 4.18 vs 3 inches on the touch screen)
Improved battery life over the original 3DS. (3.5 to 6.5 hours vs 3 to 5 hours)
Comes packaged with a 4GB SD card. (vs 2GB of the original)

I'm definitely interested. If my launch 3DS ever starts to have any problems and I need a new one, this one is definitely on my radar.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

watching Europe's conference

poor no AC adapter..


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> poor no AC adapter..



Only in Japan I think? Or maybe Europe too? I know NoA has said there is an AC adapter included.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

It was definitely for the European one - probably includes Australia, too. but idc


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

I think it's looking really nice! The black one is really sweet, everything is so rounded... NICE! Since AC is not coming this year for sure, I might gonna sell my 3DS, I'm hardly using it for now... Oh, man! And 199€ is not gonna be cheap, but I hope that Amazon is offering for less.. Anyway, I think the design is really sweet! And the white one is completely white, at least!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Berry said:


> I think it's looking really nice! The black one is really sweet, everything is so rounded... NICE! Since AC is not coming this year for sure, I might gonna sell my 3DS, I'm hardly using it for now... Oh, man! And 199€ is not gonna be cheap, but I hope that Amazon is offering for less.. Anyway, I think the design is really sweet! And the white one is completely white, at least!



the colors look really bad IMO.

there's not even a black one,
i am happy they made the inside the same color, the color on the bottom and black on the top annoyed me


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

I quite like the blue colour. It's not coming to Japan though and I have no idea about Europe.


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof, just look what Justin posted in this thread  for Europe, btw, is no charger included, too :/ but a 4 GB card... In my opinion it's looking nice... What is so bad about the colours, Bidoof? For Europe confirmed colours are, white, red and and black-silver, DANG IT! No black one for Europe?? But I'm not going to buy one this year, so one can hope. Launch is on 27th of July, that's soon!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I just hate the colors, they look plain


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

They definitely do look more plain. The original 3DS colours are more... sparkly? Not sure what word to use but hopefully you get what I mean.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

theyve got more of a lustre


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

If the new case is like the DSi 'matt' (dill, meaning that it's not shining... hope you get what I mean..) then I would love that! This way no one's fingerprints etc. would be shown on that case  keeping a closer eye on it, it seems like this is happening.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are matte.
But they're just too plain


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not gonna , I love my 3DS (Lite?) And besides the size of it makes streetpass portablity harder


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I could do $200. Considering I sell my Current 3DS for $125


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2012)

How can I put this in my pocket if I can barely fit in my regular 3DS.. I'm not getting this.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm. Maybe if EB Games gives a trade-in discount. It'd have to be a pretty good one though.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

SockHead said:


> How can I put this in my pocket if I can barely fit in my regular 3DS.. I'm not getting this.



That's a good point. Girls are lucky to have purses :/  At least I'll have a backpack to and from school, but not other places


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Traceguy, you are not honestly telling me that you carry your 3DS in your pants or jacket, are you? I understand that the XL is big und doesn't support the idea of it being portable, but even the first 3DS is like a rock! I always carry it in my backpack.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Berry said:


> Traceguy, you are not honestly telling me that you carry your 3DS in your pants or jacket, are you? I understand that the XL is big und doesn't support the idea of it being portable, but even the first 3DS is like a rock! I always carry it in my backpack.



Not always, but sometimes. Around the house though. I don't bring it shopping with me, and at school I have it in my bag


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think I will be getting a Nintendo 3DS XL on the official release date, but I happen to know the store manager of my local video game retail store and he said that since he knows me well, I will be able to preorder it if I do want it and he will save me a Nintendo 3DS XL for as long as I need as I have more important things to pay out for right now.

However he did mention that if mine is the last one and someone wants it, he will (by the store rules) have to sell it, but he will continue to save me another copy when the next delivery arrives and so I don't have to abide by the rule of the store where preorders will be only held for 48 hours...


----------



## Cloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Its arriving just in time for my birthday in Europe, (July). I'm glad i'v waited, I will get to play animal crossing and other games on a bigger screen (^_^)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2012)

Berry said:


> Traceguy, you are not honestly telling me that you carry your 3DS in your pants or jacket, are you? I understand that the XL is big und doesn't support the idea of it being portable, but even the first 3DS is like a rock! I always carry it in my backpack.


I do. Granted, I usually get pants/shorts with the extra pockets and all, but I usually have it in my pocket. Lately I haven't carried it around though.


Probably won't get this version unless they make an enticing special edition. I'm content with my Zelda 3DS.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

The only real problem I see is that I can't sell my original 3DS until after I have already bought the XL and have transferred all my paid content to it. I heard the Official NA release date is *August 19th.*. If I save $4.50 each day until than, I'll have more than enough. and since I have a job, I will only need to put aside $65 per paycheck. 

Which is a lot of money  . <--- On the bright side, I'll make back about $100 on my 3DS

EDIT:


Tom said:


> I'm content with my Zelda 3DS.



Awesome, you actually have one of them :0


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

i'm thinking about trading in my 3ds for the XL just to play ac3ds. beautiful ~


----------



## Frisket (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not getting it - I don't tend to update unless it's a new system. I had my good ol' grey monster DS right until I bought a 3DS. My money stays with me for games!


----------



## froggy (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a 3ds allready so I won't be getting it. I think that it will be ?180


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2012)

froggy said:


> I have a 3ds allready so I won't be getting it. I think that it will be ?180



Not sure how much it will be in EU, but it's confirmed it will release at $199.99 in NA.

When the DSi XL came out, I decided not to buy it, and that was because almost all NIntendo DS games do fine on tiny screens. However, the 3DS has 100 times better games. I think most 3DS games will benefiet from big screen.

Here are some 3DS titles that would be more amazing on bigger screen.

Street Fighter
Resident Evil Mercenaries
Resident Evil Revelations
The Legend of Zelda OoT
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Animal Crossing: Fly Out


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 24, 2012)

If I had the extra cash I would get one,
I am not the kind of person who cares for
 quality i'd love one with an video output for recording 
but nope not in the cards


----------



## n00srac (Jun 25, 2012)

I still have yet to even get a 3ds, there hasnt been much i wanted on it. The only game i saw that i had wanted was Luigi's Mansion 2 ( wondering if it could possibly live up to the first one). Now that Ac is coming out, i should probably collect the funds for one. Ill probably just buy the regular 3ds, a bigger screen doesnt really matter to me. And to Frisket - I still have my regular blue Nintendo DS wich i still use quite a bit (though its quite scratched up).


----------



## easpa (Jun 25, 2012)

If I had known there'd be a 3DS XL, I would've gotten one of those instead of the regular 3DS. I've had my 3DS for a year now and I still only have one game for it. :/ The only reason I even bought one was for AC:3DS, which I thought would've been out by now.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> If I had known there'd be a 3DS XL, I would've gotten one of those instead of the regular 3DS. The only reason I even bought one was for AC:3DS, which I thought would've been out by now.



This ^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Frisket said:


> I'm not getting it - I don't tend to update unless it's a new system. I had my good ol' grey monster DS right until I bought a 3DS. My money stays with me for games!



Exactly this. I never bought another version of the DS, kept my original one up until I bought a 3DS.
Don't see a point in buying the same exact thing twice when the one I have works fine.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly this. I never bought another version of the DS, kept my original one up until I bought a 3DS.
> Don't see a point in buying the same exact thing twice when the one I have works fine.



i agree with this, it's pointless


----------



## Odette (Jun 26, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> If I had known there'd be a 3DS XL, I would've gotten one of those instead of the regular 3DS. I've had my 3DS for a year now and I still only have one game for it. :/ The only reason I even bought one was for AC:3DS, which I thought would've been out by now.


I'm in the exact same position 

However, AC:3DS will look great on the XL so I'll probably end up getting one in a year's time or something.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 28, 2012)

I think it looks nice and it had a nice screen but it I also think it's Nintendo's way of making "fast cash" the 3DS failed to sell at its full potential and this isn't going to do any better so I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't even blame Nintendo for it. Even after they said they weren't going to do it.

Probably a little bit less than half of the people who ***** about them making it are the people who will go out and buy it, and continue to whine about it.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 3, 2012)

Seeing as there won't be a black 3DS XL at launch in NA, I might just hold off until they do release one.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not getting it. I like my zelda 3ds


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 3, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I'm not getting it. I like my zelda 3ds


What if there was a Lava Red/Orange Nintendo 3DS XL announced in a few months or a year's time?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

I am not getting it, a bigger screen and longer rechargeable battery life is not a major thing I need, I can play my 3DS while it is charging as well, so I am not getting this.


----------



## Bree (Jul 3, 2012)

Idunno...I wont buy it for myself, but I probably will buy it for my mother. She's 3/4ths blind and she really wants to play Animal Crossing 3ds (Idc if there is a proper title) I don't want her struggling to see it. I think it would be nice for people with vision troubles.


----------



## m12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm, this is definitely a tough choice. My Zelda 3DS is very nice. On the other hand, if they release a White 3DS XL here in the states soon, it will fall into my hands before you know it. I'm contemplating on keeping my regular 3DS and just going all out for this one.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 6, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> What if there was a Lava Red/Orange Nintendo 3DS XL announced in a few months or a year's time?



Nah. I don't like how big it is, I like the size of the normal 3DS, it fits perfectly. imo the XL is too big.

Besides, lava red and orange cannot compete with a black 3DS with Triforce.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jul 7, 2012)

If I do get the 3DS XL, it's only if the shoulder pads on my Aqua Blue 3DS were broken.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd rather have my fun-sized 3DS than the XL 'cause it probably won't fit in my pocket if I wanna take it around, and I don't wanna have to get a bag to carry that one thing just 'cause it doesn't fit. It's nice and all, but I have no trouble with my current 3DS.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased a Red/Black Nintendo 3DS XL from GAME as a bundle with Pok?mon Conquest and a charger for ?209.99 which I was told by my friend who is a store manager that it was a good deal and it saved me ?15.99 on the whole price.


----------



## AnimalCrossingStyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I must be the only one on the whole site who still has and uses a DS Lite...

My family can't even afford my school uniform let alone upgrade every time a slightly better console comes out^.^


----------

